# MP3-Bearbeitung



## Hellie (5. Mai 2004)

Ich brauche, um einen Vortrag vorzubereiten über Nu Metal, unbedingt ein Programm, mit dem ich MP3s zurechtstutzen kann (hab viele Beispiele, von denen ich aber nur Auszüge spielen möchte, nur leider macht sich spulen immer schlecht). Das Programm muss aber mehrere Kriterien erfüllen:

. Bearbeitung (Schneiden) der Titel
. So eine Art Fading wär net schlecht, also langsam reinfaden und langsam  wieder raus
. Die bearbeiteten MP3s sollten auf CD gebrannt werden können
. Das Programm sollte Freeware sein, oder zumindest eine voll funktionstüchtige Version für mindestes 4 Wochen (danach sollte der Vortrag gehalten sein)

Falls jemand zum Thema "Nu Metal" noch was loswerden möchte, immer gern, nicht dass ich am Ende eine wichtige Band vergesse 

Danke für alle Antworten!

Hellie


----------



## BeaTBoxX (6. Mai 2004)

Soundforge von Sonic Foundry ( http://www.sonicfoundry.com )kann ich da empfehlen. Ist kommerziell, aber eine Demo sollte deinen Anforderungen genügen.

Alternativ Wavelab von Steinberg. ( http://www.steinberg.de ebenfalls kommerziell)

Gruß

Frank


----------

